# The Four Types of Dog Vomit



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*YELLOW URKA-GURKAS* Dog runs around the house and hides under furniture
While making a prolonged 'uuuurka-guuurka, uuurka-guuurka' noise. (This
Noise is the only thing guaranteed to wake up a true dog lover who is
Hungover from a post dog show celebration at 3:30 am.) After mad scrambling
To capture the dog and drag him outside the episode ends with an indelible
Ten yard line of slimy yellow froth from the living rug to back door.

*BLAP DISEASE* Dog exercises hard and a) eats large mouthfuls of snow
(Winter Blap Disease) or b) drinks a bucket of water (Summer Blap Disease).
Within 2 minutes of returning inside the dog spews out large amounts of
clear
Slimy liquid while making a distinctive 'blap' sound and sharp percussive
Noise as it hits the linoleum.

*GARKS* Dog suddenly clears his throat with loud and dramatic 'gggaark,
Gggark,' noises, generally followed by prolonged 'iiikssss' and then loud
Satisfied smacking noises. There is nothing on the rug. Don't investigate,
You don't want to know.

*RALFS* Apropos of nothing, the dog strolls into the dining room and waits
'til the innocent dinner guests are all watching him. Then with a single
Deep gut-wrenching 'raaaalfff' disgorges the entire week's contents of his
Stomach on the dining room rug.

*VARIATION*: then he eats it.

In all the above events, the dog is entirely healthy and indeed deeply
Pleased with himself.

Jenny and the B(a)rat Pack -; Waikato, New Zealand
(posted on Yahoo Group: Vizlsa Talk)


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Love it. It's hilarious. I've seen all of these with other dogs, but only experienced the first with Jasper, thankfully. I have officially given up on making it outside or to the tile floor with him--I just make sure to have the cleaner handy at all times!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

All I can say is thank God for hardwood floors.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

There is another you can add to the list. It's called "the Koala bear". If you have ever heard a Koala grunt, it sounds similar. It occurs about 2-3am in the morning when pup has found his/her way under the quilt and overheats from your body heat.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh OZ that sounds really, really gross   

That is one good reason why Boris will not be joining in or on my bed!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

They don't do it in the bed. ;D they head for outside but normally end up heaving on the kitchen tiles......


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

hahahahaha very funny ...and reassuring !
thought it was just Kutya that did the gross overheating vomit one!!!  ... glad to hear its (fairly) normal!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine get the I DON'T CARE vomit.
Its the I'm going to eat this grass and I don't care if it makes me vomit.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Redbirddog - those descriptions are amazingly accurate (unfortunately . Mac is four for four on your list.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Definitely the YELLOW URKA-GURKAS!!


----------



## BadIntel (May 23, 2012)

Love it! So far I've only witnessed the yellow urka-gurkas with Riley, so I guess I'm lucky..... Like threefsh said, glad we have hardwood floors. I've gotten to the point where, as soon as I hear the first "urka", I get up and just start steering her around the floor, away from anything it'll be a pain to wash the final "gurka" out of


----------



## jclaw (Jul 31, 2011)

When I read this I had to just shake my head and think "this is soooo true!!"


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

When H was younger he specialised in the 'travelling vomit.'. 

Step 1. Attempt jump from bed in car boot to back seat.
Step 2. Get stuck half way, and whine indignantly.
Step 3. Look sideways out car window. 
Step 4. Start making horrible retching noises with face pointing right at drivers head. 
Step 5. Head redirected by panicked passenger, puke on newly cleaned car seat 
Step 6. Happily eat vomit, as if it's a free meal!


----------

